# 3-Prong Outlet "TV/FM" (Photo included)



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Basically old style flat tv anntenta wire which you will find the antanta in attic or outside. ( they used the same connection for old school radios )

If they are no longer used you can put a blank cover and be done with it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It is an antenna connection. There will be no power in there. There possibly might be two wires, one antenna wire and one rotor control wire if there was a rotor installed to turn the antenna.


----------



## Devin B. (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you!

With the help of the responses, I ended up pulling all of the cord out. I put a blank cover over one, and decided to use the other one as a cable wire source (as the way they currently had it setup was just coming up through the carpet.) Just purchased a plate with a coaxial adapter right in the center of it, so now my cable runs up through the wall and directly to this wall plate. Looks nice.

By the way, as it ended up, the TV/FM antenna wire wasn't actually still connected. I followed it to it's source in the basement which ran straight out the wall of the basement. I could see an old antenna on the roof, but I couldn't visually find the antenna wire anywhere outside. So, back in the basement, I just gave the wire a little tug and it came right out of the wall -- it must have had been cut not far from where it went out of the house.

Thanks again!


----------



## saladdin (Sep 20, 2011)

Devin B. said:


> Thank you!
> 
> With the help of the responses, I ended up pulling all of the cord out. I put a blank cover over one, and decided to use the other one as a cable wire source (as the way they currently had it setup was just coming up through the carpet.) Just purchased a plate with a coaxial adapter right in the center of it, so now my cable runs up through the wall and directly to this wall plate. Looks nice.
> 
> ...


I know this is a few weeks old post but I would have tried an antenna to see what tv reception I could get. If you are in a good area you could get OTA channels and dump the big cable bills.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

saladdin said:


> I know this is a few weeks old post but I would have tried an antenna to see what tv reception I could get. If you are in a good area you could get OTA channels and dump the big cable bills.


Since all OTA transmissions are now digital, there would have been no TV reception.


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

HouseHelper said:


> Since all OTA transmissions are now digital, there would have been no TV reception.


Incorrect. 

There is no such thing as a "digital" TV antenna. You could use one from the 1950's and it would work. The only change is that many, not all, stations went to the UHF bands. Only a few are VHF.


----------



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

HouseHelper said:


> Since all OTA transmissions are now digital, there would have been no TV reception.


Sure you'd get reception. You'd need a digital tuner like in a new TV or a digital box attached to an old TV. When analog signals were decommissioned, it was easy to get such a box for free as part of the migration.

My mom falls into this category. She won't pay for cable, but now gets lots of channels. Way more than before the switch to digital. Before she got maybe 10 channels, now around 30.


----------



## Philly Master (Mar 30, 2013)

AandPDan said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "digital" TV antenna. You could use one from the 1950's and it would work. The only change is that many, not all, stations went to the UHF bands. Only a few are VHF.





```
http://www.digitalhdsource.com/new20diamrou4.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=21619610058&utm_content=pla&gclid=CKuGyo_R8LYCFUUw4AodGxsABw
```


----------



## Kyle_in_rure (Feb 1, 2013)

Philly Master said:


> http://www.digitalhdsource.com/new2..._content=pla&gclid=CKuGyo_R8LYCFUUw4AodGxsABw


Those things are misleading, and occasionally scams. Those antennas are not going to have a hundred mile range.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The new digital TV broadcasts are on the same frequencies as the old analog TV. The antenna to receive them is exactly the same. There is no such thing as a "digital" antenna. An antenna is an antenna. It picks whatever signals are being broadcast on the frequency range of the antenna.


----------



## Philly Master (Mar 30, 2013)

Kyle_in_rure said:


> Those things are misleading, and occasionally scams. Those antennas are not going to have a hundred mile range.


They do work .... Problem it's line of sight ....so if your in a valley no go


----------



## Philly Master (Mar 30, 2013)

joed said:


> The new digital TV broadcasts are on the same frequencies as the old analog TV. The antenna to receive them is exactly the same. There is no such thing as a "digital" antenna. An antenna is an antenna. It picks whatever signals are being broadcast on the frequency range of the antenna.



It's a little more complicated than that ....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra_high_frequency


And yes the antenna for VHF does not do well with UHF .... Anything made specifically for UHF only will do much better ....the old stuff was more designed for VHF since that is where the major Chanel's were

So designed for the UHF Chanel's or spectrum that is left is going to out pro form any olds antenna ....


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

Just my experience...
I am 70 miles from the TV transmitters. When they went digital my reception got much better on most channels, but died completely on others.


----------



## Kyle_in_rure (Feb 1, 2013)

Toller said:


> Just my experience...
> I am 70 miles from the TV transmitters. When they went digital my reception got much better on most channels, but died completely on others.


We have a home in Arkansas 60 miles away from transmitters, in the middle of the woods (trees block reception) . We purchased this antenna (http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-FM-HD-TV-Antenna-(HD1850)&c=TV Antennas&sku=) and a preamp. We were able to get all but one channel (it was the furthest away) . 

That's the problem with digital, you either have a signal or you don't. There's no in between or "snow"


----------

